# Did we cause all of this IBS?



## marredon (Nov 3, 2002)

I would like to bring a topic up for discussion/debate.I am now becoming the type of person that believes that because of mass production in foods etc. that we are exposed to and consume various substances that may create certain problems for people (like IBS). An example of this might be the use of steroids to raise poultry (I don't know if this is a cause, I just want to give an example to help carify).Does anyone here agree or disagree? Please share.Please post any info you may have on this (web addresses, etc). I am currently in the process of research and this an my outreach for input. Now, I'm a 'conspiracy theorist' or anything like that. I just think that maybe in the evolutionary wake of things...I am interested to learn if there is anyone else out there who might feel this way (besides vegetarian belief, nothing against vegetarians). Thanks alot.M.


----------



## marredon (Nov 3, 2002)

'clarify' and 'not'...Note to self...proof read...


----------



## DottyG (Jul 26, 2002)

I do have to say that this is an interesting thought. I'd like to know the statistics of IBS in past years. For instance, did people suffer from it back in the 1800s? Perhaps not knowing what to call it, but maybe having the pain or digestive problems all the same? Did kings back in the Middle Ages have IBS symptoms?It would be interesting to know if the rate of people who have it has increased over a certain period of time. Maybe something we're doing or eating or whatever is increasing our risk? Maybe more sedentary lives have contributed? More processed foods? More stressful environments?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Folk/herbal remedies for diarrhea and constipation abound so those two things seem to be long term human problems.In the medical Lit (I read a history of IBS article once) it is something that was recognized (often under different names) back to the early part of the century.At least one thing that causes IBS was probably much more prevenlant back then than it is now. Food poisoning. These sorts of infections seem to be a major source of IBS in the modern human population and I doubt that they were less so in 1900, or 1500.K.


----------



## Trixyinaz (Oct 28, 2002)

I believe what we eat, how eat and how we deal with stress has a major impact on our digestive health. I don't have any sound proof, just a gut feeling I have.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Through out the ages of man, there have been irritable bowels and irritating bowel diseases. Food and spoilage and sanitary conditions have left our vunerable bowels the prey of any sort of opportunistic disease or another.in short.....it's always been sumpthin' However, inspite of the reality of the perils of living on the planet, I do have to say that I have a particular dislike for Soy and it's Genetically Mutant off spring. Kamie


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

As for Kings....well heck, they had GOUT!!!!!!Gout was once the rich persons disease.One would figure that by the time ones body toxicity got to that gortesque point that they would have quite a case of IB something! Food PoisoningRye Mold (oh yeh what digestive and hallucinatory fun!)Fleas from RatsYep, just makes ya hanker for the good ol days.


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I still believe i picked this up through the water system. One day no stomach problems at all the next day never not in pain.maybe wrong but its what i like to believe.


----------



## styles (Dec 11, 2002)

i thought it was a water thing, too...or maybe a parasite, etc.....got shot down on that theory by a variety of MDs....who knows!?


----------



## Sues (Dec 5, 2001)

Just a thought, Jamie, I know this is an old post, and I usually go to Constipation, Gas, Bloating,,and just recently came here. I too think that maybe it was something in the water. My IBS started when I was somewhere between 14-16. Never had problems before..But went on trip to visit relatives that were very poor and in need in a small town in East Texas. In looking back at their living situation I do believe that I got something there.. *But the "kicker" here is that there were others that were with me, adults and children and I and one other are only suffers from IBS...* And Styles,,me too!!!! I have requested twice to be checked for parasites and "Doc" says nothing there..I just had thought, since all docs keep saying nothing found,, Could it be this is new strain and they only look for the "verifiable ones"..Just a thought in my humble and always inquiring mind..Thanks Sue


----------



## mikeralph (Jan 27, 2003)

i have spent 1000's of hours trying to figure this thing out. a part of it for me was yeast overgrowth because everytime i ate sugar my belly would blow up in 20 minutes like a beach ball. then possiby they developed rhizomes??? (root like tentacles?) and buurowed into my intestinal wall. this triggered the explosion of allergies. then combined with an anxious/stressed disposition ---the 2 factors fed off of each other and i got worse and worse and worse.i wonder all the time about retro-viruses, parasites, "bad" bacteria.


----------



## jefe (Jan 6, 2003)

I lived in italy for 4 years and my IBS diminished to insignificance. I had to ride ina boat for 45 minutes each way every day to the ship I was stationed on (Palau to Santo Steffano, no bathroom on the boat. Three days after returning to America, it was worse than ever.Europe does not allow beef/poultry from the U.S., as we feed steroids to these animals. It didn't take much to draw my conclusions. We put so many chemicals into our food (pesticides, fertilizers, preservatives, color enhancers) it definitely doesn't help IBS.


----------



## AstridM (Oct 2, 2002)

Funny how we are all searching for why we got afflicted with this problem...For me, I developed it when I was in my second trimester of pregnant and after having taken antibiotics for a UTI. And funny story (weird, that is), my daughter's feet pushed on my intestines and NEVER MOVED. I mean, they moved a little, but she was in the same position the entire pregnancy. I can still "feel" where her feet pressed into me. I wonder if that didn't do something to my nerves in my gut or something. She was also born with club feet from her feet being stuck in the same position in the womb...So I attribute it either to antibiotics or my daughter's feet or possibly to getting a stomach flu which turned into IBS. It all started with heavy vomiting, which isn't an IBS symptom (and was too severe for it to be hormones), so that's a real possibility, too.I don't care how I got it, I just want to cure it.


----------

